# Period after chemical pregnancy?



## NewfieFan

It was either a chemcial pregnancy or a very early miscarriage. I was 5wks when the bleeding started. The same day that "it" all started I had blood levels done that evening and they were already down to 3. something (pretty much that of a non-pregnant person). I bled for a couple of days, it stopped and then started again. Kind of acted like a period towards the end. Soooooo, with an early m/c or chem preg can I expect my period to be on time? Or about 4 wks from when I started bleeding? Before all this I was pretty regular, I had about a 27 day cycle. The weird thing is if my period is on time/schedule I don't feel any PMS (which I should be feeling by now if AF is coming). I usually get PMS for about a week (or more) before it's due. The only symptom I have at the moment that could be PMS is bloating and that's not too serious! So is this just an off month? Is AF on her way with not much notice?

What was your experience?


----------



## xopiinkiieox

Sorry for your loss. :hugs:

I MC at 5w+1. My levels after we assumed I was MC were at 23, then 16 two days later, then 4 a week after that, which is considered negative.

It was like a very heavy period. So, I took that as my actual period and proceeded with TTC. I got a positive OPK yesterday, so the MC must have acted as my normal period, as I have O'd. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## aviolet

I think I lost at 5 & 3 and I got my period almost exactly a month after :hugs: so sorry for your loss.


----------



## NewfieFan

xopiinkiieox said:


> Sorry for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> I MC at 5w+1. My levels after we assumed I was MC were at 23, then 16 two days later, then 4 a week after that, which is considered negative.
> 
> It was like a very heavy period. So, I took that as my actual period and proceeded with TTC. I got a positive OPK yesterday, so the MC must have acted as my normal period, as I have O'd.
> 
> Hope that helps!

Yes, thank you! I forgot all about using my OPKs this month (I'm not that regular with them) but I did do two and they had fainter lines than the control. So I have no idea when or if I O'd!?!

AF should be here by Wed. if she's on time! I still don't feel like my period is coming, though! :shrug:


----------



## NewfieFan

aviolet said:


> I think I lost at 5 & 3 and I got my period almost exactly a month after :hugs: so sorry for your loss.

Thank you, that's good to know! I'm sorry for your loss as well!


----------



## xopiinkiieox

I didn't wait at all...we went straight back into TTC. I MC on 3/23 (first day of heavy bleeding), so treated that as CD1, just like I would a period. Got my positive OPK on CD15, which is a couple days later than usual.

Based on what I've experienced and talked to my doc about, I'd say your MC bleeding was actually your "period," so if you've just ended the MC, you might O soon...?


----------



## NewfieFan

xopiinkiieox said:


> I didn't wait at all...we went straight back into TTC. I MC on 3/23 (first day of heavy bleeding), so treated that as CD1, just like I would a period. Got my positive OPK on CD15, which is a couple days later than usual.
> 
> Based on what I've experienced and talked to my doc about, I'd say your MC bleeding was actually your "period," so if you've just ended the MC, you might O soon...?

I guess we're TTC... well, we're not doing anything to stop it! I m/c almost four weeks ago now which is why I mentioned AF should show up around Wed. (if she's on time, of course). I wish I had been more on top of things and done the OPKs like I should... b/c now I really want to know when AF is coming. But I was so devasted from the m/c that I didn't even want to pee on an OPK (sounds silly but that's how I felt). Oh well, I guess I'll just have to wait and see...


----------



## xopiinkiieox

It's understandable to not want to go full on TTC after a loss. We went straight back into it because I'm TTC crazy I guess! And, we'd heard that you're more fertile right after a MC, so thought we'd try it.

Once AF shows, you can get back to TTC if you want. Hope it works out for you and AF is on time! I know my O date was later this cycle, but not sure if MC had anything to do with it...


----------

